# Scaly face... I think?



## DarcyH (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I've noticed that my male has started to develop what I think is scaly face... My two have been together for months and neither have shown signs of it before? I'm a little confused as to where it would have come from? I have given them natural branches and leaves - could it have come off there? One of them also has runny poo, I'm not sure - is this a sign that goes with scaly? 

I'm off to separate them and treat the male... Should I treat the female or wait until she shows signs of it? 

Thanks, Darcy!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

If you post a photo of your male budgie (a frontal shot showing the beak/cere area, if possible also a photo showing the eyes and feet) we will be able to tell you if it's really mites or not.
If it is mites, then both budgies need to be treated, you don't have to separate them. You will have to get get Ivermectin spot on treatment where you apply a drop of the product on the back of the neck and directly into the skin. After the treatment, you will also have to wash and disinfect the whole cage, toys, accessories in order to prevent the mites from reinfesting your budgies.

About the runny poop, there could be a few reasons for it, they can have more watery poops due to stress, when moulting and right after or when in the process of eating veggies (like lettuce for example) or a little piece of fruit. The same goes when they are bathing (they almost always have a couple sips of water) or drinking water. And in these cases, soon after the poop gets back to its normal consistency. 

If you notice that one of your budgies has runny poop constantly and the vent is also soiled, then something can be off and in this case a vet appointment for proper check up, diagnosis and treatment would be the best thing to do.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Ana has provided spot-on advice as always! *


----------



## DarcyH (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for your response Aluz! I have come to the conclusion that it is scaly face, googling and looking at him has made this very obvious. There is brown stuff under his bottom beak and his legs have a crusty looking substance on them. I am off to the pet shop after school to defeat these little beasts. They will be dead. Thank you for your help!


----------

